# brother dcp 110c druckt nur schwarz und blau



## tobias1979 (16. Januar 2009)

hallo,

vor kurzem habe ich einen brother dcp 110c geschenk bekommen. nun habe ich mir schon einen zweiten satz farbpatronen gekauft, weil ich das problem schon mit den ersten satz hatte. der drucker druckt nur schwarz und blau. drotz aktuellem treiber und firmenware. über lösungsvorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Ferum (16. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Also hast du Probleme mit beiden Sätzen der Farbpartonen? Ist es ein Neugerät?
Vielleicht werden die anderen beiden nicht richtig angesteuert. Könnte ein Defekt der Hardware sein.

Hast mal bei Brother geschaut? 

Gruß,
Ferum


----------



## tobias1979 (16. Januar 2009)

das gerät ist nicht neu wie gesagt habe es geschenk bekommen. ja habe probleme mit beiden sätzen. habe schon an brother geschrieben. aber bei denen dauert es immer lange bevor mann ´ne antwort bekommt! vielleicht ist ja auch irgendwas verstopft oder liegt es daran das das keine original patronen sind!`?


----------



## Ferum (16. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Unmöglich ist das mit den Original-Patronen nicht. Was benutzt du denn für welche? 
Verstopft wäre bei einer möglich, aber bei beiden Sätzen würde ich das mal ausschließen.
Vorher funktionierte der aber ohne Probleme? Existieren noch die alten Patronen?

Ich würde nochimmer auf einen Hardwaredefekt am Drucker tippen, da du ja wie oben beschrieben einen neuen Treiber usw. schon ausprobiert hast.

Gruß,
Ferum


----------



## tobias1979 (16. Januar 2009)

also ob er vorher noch funktioniert hat weiss ich nicht wie gesagt habe ihn geschenk bekommen, schwarz und blau geht ja auch. ob die original patronen noch existieren weiss ich nicht. die die ich jetzt drinn habe habe ich bei ebay ganz billig ersteigt und vermute ganz stark das das aufgefüllte sind. steht halt nur da das sie kompatibel sind mit meinen drucker. wenn alle stricke reisen fliegt er aufn schrott. das blöde an dem drucker ist nämlich auch das mann alle patronen eingesetzt haben muss sonst druckt er nicht mal schwarz. wenn ich in der gerätesoftware auf tintenfüllstand anzeigen gehe  zeigt er alle voll an das ist auch merkwürdig. er muss sie also erkennen!! vielen dank für die schnellen antworten.


----------



## Ferum (16. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Hmm, ich würde wohl auf Brother warten.
Ansonsten gibt es noch die Möglichkeit neue Patronen zu kaufen. Es besteht aber ja das Risiko das der Drucker an sich ne Macke hat, auch wenn er nen Füllstand anzeigt und du dann die Dinger wohl umsonst gekauft hast.
Hast die beiden Sätze gleichzeitig beim gleichen Händler ersteigert?
Ich sehe in fremder Hand aufgefüllt als Problem hat. Vielleicht ist die Tinte ja auch hart oder sonst was. So das die Patrone als voll erkannt wird, aber nur keine Tinte mehr heraus bekommt.

Fragen über fragen. 

Gruß,
Ferum


----------



## AndreG (18. Januar 2009)

Moin,

hatte nen Ähnliches Prob mit nem anderem Brother. Was passiert denn wenn du ne Testseite druckst?

Weil wenn die Farben garnicht da sind dann ist dein Druckkopf hin oder verstopft mit alter Farbe. Bei letzterem geht es meist wieder, wenn man ihn komplett in Spiritus legt und dann gut trocknen läßt. Bei ersterem kannst du ihn wegschmeißen da Brother keine Druckköpfe rausrückt.

Mfg Andre


----------



## tobias1979 (18. Januar 2009)

also bei der testseite druckt er ganz normal schwarz und halt nur blau. naja wie gesagt war ein geschenk ist halt nur ärgerlich habe schon den zweiten satz farben gekauft und wenn mann nur schwarz drucken will muss mann alle patronen drinn haben.


----------



## AndreG (18. Januar 2009)

Versuchs mal mit dem reinigen.

Mfg Andre


----------

